# Moving to Australia



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Badass! Those are like king mackerel here!


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

puttin' some major wood to 'em


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyone considering a move to Oz... might want to look into their immigration restrictions... They may not want you!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Australia? You mean that place where a cop went into a church during their worship service to dish out tickets to those not wearing their masks. Not a chance I am setting foot in the POS place.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> Australia? You mean that place where a cop went into a church during their worship service to dish out tickets to those not wearing their masks. Not a chance I am setting foot in the POS place.


That’s pretty extreme, but you can’t argue with that country’s hyper vigilance! 18 deaths per capita vs. 284 per for the US.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

And not with their present gun control laws.....totally screwed up


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The Fin said:


> That’s pretty extreme, but you can’t argue with that country’s hyper vigilance! 18 deaths per capita vs. 284 per for the US.


Pipe down commie, this is a fishing thread.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The Fin said:


> That’s pretty extreme, but you can’t argue with that country’s hyper vigilance! 18 deaths per capita vs. 284 per for the US.


And I have zero desire to live like a prisoner in my own home.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Still a penial colony


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

The Fin said:


> That’s pretty extreme, but you can’t argue with that country’s hyper vigilance! 18 deaths per capita vs. 284 per for the US.


Yea, if you believe the scamdemic numbers. “Of” or “with”. I’ll take the risk and keep my freedoms thank you .


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I think I saw a video of guys catching sailfish or marlin off the beach. Pretty sure they‘d set baits out on a low tide and then post up and wait for the tide to come in. Sorta like the shark guys here.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Id put one on the smoker 😋 they do resemble Kings but the side markings made me think Wahoo wonder what the meat looks like .....

I thought they had Great whites over there 🤔 that guy getting in water after retrieving a struggling fish dont seem like a Good idea 🦈


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's the best way to fish live baits off of a beach or pier... Wait for days with an offshore wind (here in south Florida that would be a west or northwest wind...) then simply balloon or float the baits out where you want them. That's how we did it all those years ago off of the Lake Worth pier (and it still works today - I'm sure....). Not an accident that quite a few sailfish have been caught off of that pier over the years.,..


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

The fish are called "narrow barredspanish mackerel "

Keep the politics in off topic


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Narrow Barred Spanish Mackerel I think too. I caught one in Thailand once a long time ago. fought pretty well.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

timogleason said:


> Narrow Barred Spanish Mackerel I think too. I caught one in Thailand once a long time ago. fought pretty well.


You are correct...CRS! again


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Silent Drifter said:


> Id put one on the smoker 😋 they do resemble Kings but the side markings made me think Wahoo wonder what the meat looks like .....
> 
> I thought they had Great whites over there 🤔 that guy getting in water after retrieving a struggling fish dont seem like a Good idea 🦈


Looking at it on my phone, so not much fine detail, but the jaws also resembled a wahoo, along with the markings. We used to call them the fastest fish in the ocean.

Captain LeMay, I remember running ballon rigs out with the tide for sharks off South Beach back in the sixties, on a 9/0 Senator. We had the leader rigged to the balloon on a Life Saver; after the tide carried the rig out the Life Saver would melt and the rig would drop to the bottom. We’d use a jack, or a mackerel, or a bonito - something oily - for bait. Used to get a lot of flak from the South Beach surfers……


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Silent Drifter said:


> Id put one on the smoker 😋 they do resemble Kings but the side markings made me think Wahoo wonder what the meat looks like .....
> 
> I thought they had Great whites over there 🤔 that guy getting in water after retrieving a struggling fish dont seem like a Good idea 🦈


Looking at it on my phone, so not much fine detail, but the jaws also resembled a wahoo, along with the markings. We used to call them the fastest fish in the ocean.

Captain LeMay, I remember running ballon rigs out with the tide for sharks off South Beach back in the sixties, on a 9/0 Senator. We had the leader rigged to the balloon on a Life Saver; after the tide carried the rig out the Life Saver would melt and the rig would drop to the bottom. We’d use a jack, or a mackerel, or a bonito - something oily - for bait. Used to get a lot of flak from the South Beach surfers……


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Why are they all fishing left handed??
And snatching on hooked fish so violently?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Interesting questions 🤔 i to kinda scratched my head at the continued snatching ,looks like a good way to lose a fish,but on my spinners i crank with my left hand supporting the rod with my right hand ,and on the Conventional reels i crank with right hand never really thought about it till you mentioned it 🤪 and im right handed...am i Abby normal 🤪😅🤣😂


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Don’t believe so.
Dominant hand retrieve with historically slow conventional (and fly) tackle is the norm, faster spin reels are usually fished with rod in dominant hand (except in Australia it appears).
Still totally baffled by them yanking and snatching on treble hooked plugs..


----------



## SMG (Dec 4, 2021)

Aint no where to run. Relax.


----------

